# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Хардварный портал TECHLABS.BY проводит викторину «Что ты знаешь о Foxconn?»

## Labs

Компания Foxconn, мировой лидер в производстве электроники, и хардварный портал TECHLABS.BY проводят викторину «Что ты знаешь о Foxconn?» и разыгрывают две материнские платы Foxconn A76GMV. Правильно ответь на вопросы об известной компании и получи в подарок отличную возможность для сборки нового ПК.

Сроки проведения викторины «Что ты знаешь о Foxconn?» — со 2 по 16 октября 2013 года включительно! За это время участникам необходимо правильно ответить на вопросы о компании Foxconn, заполнив специальную конкурсную анкету. Она доступна по следующей ссылке: http://www.techlabs.by/viktorina_foxconn/viktorina.htm

Вопросы викторины разноплановые и ответы на вопросы необходимо искать как в  истории становления компании, так и в технических особенностях продукции. Чтобы безошибочно ответить на вопросы, предлагаем воспользоваться дополнительной информацией на официальном сайте компании http://foxconn.ru/. В конце анкеты необходимо указать свои контактные данные: ФИО, мобильный телефон и электронный адрес. 

17 октября будут подведены результаты викторины: конкурсанты, приславшие правильные ответы на вопросы, попадут в финал, где с помощью генератора случайных чисел определятся счастливые обладатели плат от Foxconn. 

 Foxconn A76GMV – материнская плата, которая создавалась специально для использования в персональных компьютерах, работающих на основе процессоров AMD с интегрированной графикой. В основу чипсета AMD 760GA76GMV положен процессор AMD Phenom II. Можно отметить и видеокарту ATI Radeon 3000, оснащенную встроенным выходом VGA, которая превосходно подойдет и для работы дома, и для работы в офисе. В итоге можно сказать, что A76GMV обеспечивает отличную производительность системы, в которой она установлена. Из других особенностей материнской платы стоит упомянуть Gigabit LAN, 5.1-канальный HD-звук, SATA RAID. А дополнительным козырем платы можно назвать поддержку технологий FoxOne Premium, предназначенных для быстрого разгона и мониторинга системы пользователя. В итоге можно сказать, что Foxconn A76GMV является превосходным сочетанием высокого качества исполнения и доступной цены, при этом материнская плата обеспечивает отличную производительность и вполне серьезное быстродействие. 

После финального розыгрыша победители будут оповещены о выигрыше и приглашены в офис портала TECHLABS.BY для торжественного вручения подарков — материнских плат Foxconn A76GMV.

----------

